# West Branch bass?



## cjbass (Apr 29, 2007)

Going to fish West Branch for bass for the first time any direction on how or where to start would be great.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

only advice i can give on wb bass is try another lake lol it's a tough lake i have never done well there on bass. PM mbass8or he might be able to help


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

I would drive down rock springs rd over the lake going south & fish the pond just past the main lake. I've caught way more bass there than west branch itself. There is a parking lot on the west side & follow the path down to the lake. Beautiful spot & most of the time nobody else is there. Good luck.


----------

